# Water malabsorption?



## Shadow10787 (Dec 9, 2011)

I looked through the forums and found similar symptoms, but nothing really matches. Not to say it hasn't already been discussed, so I apologize if this is a repeat issue.I'm a 27yr old male and have been having chronic diarrhea for about 3 years. Otherwise, I'm healthy. I basically just chalked the problems up to diet and maybe drinking a little too much (aka: beer squirts), but it's been increasing in the past 2 years to the point where it has effected every aspect of my life. Quite simply, I cannot eat a meal without having watery diarrhea, severe cramping, bloating, gas, and nausea within an hour after eating. I initially lost weight when it started to become an issue, but I would consider myself average build with the help of A-D meds and binge eating.There are a few common factors I've been investigating. The first two are obvious... fatty foods and alcohol. The two together are nuclear warfare in the bathroom. This isn't the golden ticket though, as literally any food, even fruits/veggies and lean meats, can cause the symptoms. Also, I cut out alcohol completely for 2 months over the summer and have now limited myself to 2-3 drinks a week at the most, so alcohol should no longer be an issue. The second common factor is the morning. My gut seems to be more sensitive after first waking, and sometimes doesn't even need a trigger. Since I'm a guy, I don't see why the time of day should make a difference. The third common factor is a self-fulfilling prophecy. I'm in the worst possible career for chronic diarrhea. Once I'm out, I have no access to a toilet for hours sometimes, and I can't predict when I'll have to leave. Knowing this and stressing about it seems to create the problem sometimes. The biggest common factor is fluid intake, and this seems to be the primary factor. If I drink anything (I typically only drink water anyway) during a meal, within an hour the fluid comes out quicker than it went in. This can happen with as little as a few bites of food and a few gulps of water. I can drink without any problems, and I can eat without any problems (except for high fat/calorie foods), but If I consume either within a few hours of each other, the porcelain is quickly calling my name. I doubt it's a food allergy either as all foods can cause the problems.There are a few fixes that have been somewhat successful. The first being imodium or generic otc A-D meds. Has to be the liquid though. The chewables and tablets don't work, and the gel caps give me a nasty aura in my vision. The liquid usually works after the first bout, but by that point it almost doesnt matter. I've tried taking a profilactic dose before going anywhere, which also usually works, but the diarrhea can sometimes break through anyway. Also, it's hard to guesstimate what does I might need on any one particular day, and if I take too much, I'm giving birth the next day. Too little and it doesnt work. Not to mention the cost adds up when I'm going through a bottle every few days. The second fix is to eat and drink separately. Sounds simple but it isn't. For one, I'm used to having a meal with food and water, so eating without fluid just plain sucks. Two, if I don't time it right and drink too close to eating (either before or after), I get diarrhea anyway. The third fix is the most effective. Just don't eat while I'm at work or somewhere important. Aside from wreaking havoc on outings with family/friends or other events, this has its own set of problems. I typically work 12hr days, sometimes 16hr and even 24hrs. This is a long time to go without food or water. Not fun. Then when I get home, I eat and drink myself sick. So basically I go from feeling terrible to feeling terrible. I've also tried probiotics, with no change.I know the first answer. I should see a GI specialist. Maybe, but I just don't want to. I havent seen a doctor since I was a young child and I want to avoid it if possible. My fear is legitimate. I'll have to see a primary doc, get poked and prodded, pay lots of money for no answers, just to get referred to the specialist for more poking and prodding, tubes in the orifices, and more bills that my insurance will find an excuse to refuse, just for a generic "IBS" diagnosis with no treatment.I know I rambled on quite a bit, but does anyone have any ideas based on my description? It could be IBS or a fluid malabsorption issue, but I've also read about similar symptoms with inflammatory diseases, parasites, and infections like whipples. Thanks for any help.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

You probably should see a doctor to rule out anything sinister. At the very least maybe get a basic blood panel and fecal test done. At least that way you'll know if there are parasites or not.Barring parasitic infection watery diarrhea sounds more typical of IBD than IBS though. My dad has collagenous colitis, which is one of least serious IBDs (from what Ive read) and his symptoms are similar to yours (watery diarrhea after eating anything, regardless of what it was). He also lost a bunch of weight. Unfortunately, you'd need a GI doc to do a colonoscopy to get an accurate diagnosis.If you are really averse to seeing a standard doctor, then maybe consider an ND. It also might not be covered by insurance, but there possibly could be less poking and prodding.If you want to experiment without a doc, then I can tell you that my dad's GI doctor told him that pepto-bismol specifically was good for collagenous colitis. See link below:http://www.finerhealth.com/Educational_Info/Microscopic_Colitis/The other thing to consider with food sensitivities is that delayed reactions are common in a lot of people, particularly with gluten. It can make determining problematic foods tricky if you are having a reaction 3 days after you eat something.


----------



## Shadow10787 (Dec 9, 2011)

So a little update.I finally convinced myself to go to a doc. He did some blood work and a CT. The CT came back negative (and, by the way, that contrast dye wrecked my bowels for 2 days straight). The blood work essentially came back negative too, with the exception of a slightly elevated white count at 13.2 and two markers for Lyme which still makes it negative. He suggested I continue with Immodium as needed, though wants me off of it as soon as possible, and wants me to try fiber for bulking and Digestive Advantage which according to the box is basically just a probiotic. Also ordered a low fat diet and zero alcohol (damn). Next is a referral to a GI doc for a possible colonoscopy. At the ripe old age of 27.Guess I'm just frustrated at the lack of a diagnosis. I'm not mad at the doc at all, he's down to earth and thorough. Just a bit bummed because this is exactly why I didn't want to go in the first place. Test after test, needles and tubes, nasty dyes and drinks... with no answer and no solution.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

An elevated white cell count can indicate inflammation,have you had a colonoscopy done?


----------



## Shadow10787 (Dec 9, 2011)

Alrighty, more info to add to the confusion. I opted out of the colonoscopy in favor of intense experimenting in food sensitivities. No significant changes with gluten-free, low fat, or vegetarian. The GI doc asked for a stool culture, which came back positive for staph. This was quite a shock to the specialist, my primary, and myself. Staph typically causes short term symptoms consistent with food poisoning, not chronic symptoms. So the big question is obvious... was it a fluke or could this actually be the cause of all my symptoms? The docs can't answer for sure, other than that it seems odd. There are a few possibilities I can think of. The first being a coincidental food poisoning. In order to assure the stool sample was liquid enough to test, I went out and ate at a chinese buffet which was guaranteed to wreck me. And wreck me it did. Maybe that meal just prior to the sample was to blame.The second possibility is that I got it from work or home. I'm in healthcare and I'm up and close to some pretty nasty critters on a daily basis. As much as I try to prevent it, a bug from work could certainly have found its way into me. Or maybe the source is in my home.The third being the possibility that I really have been brewing a chronic staph infection in my gut. My white count 2 months ago was higher than normal but still in safe range, and I've constantly run a low grade temperature, which I assumed was just my normal since I don't sleep well.I'm not sure what to think. The GI doc wants me to run a course of Bactrim and Flagyl, harmless maybe, but I just don't like antibiotics.Thoughts?


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

Shadow10787 said:


> I'm not sure what to think. The GI doc wants me to run a course of Bactrim and Flagyl, harmless maybe, but I just don't like antibiotics.Thoughts?


I really don't mean to be snide, but maybe you should do what the guy with all those years of medical training said to do and take the antibiotics. I had similar symptoms to you and antibiotics at least got rid of some of the explosiveness and wateryness. I really don't understand all this paranoia over antibiotics lately though so maybe there is something I am missing.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

If you hardly use antibiotics then taking them occasionally is not going to cause too many problems i wouldnt have thought.


----------



## Shadow10787 (Dec 9, 2011)

Well the end result is success. After about 2 years of daily diarrhea, pain, gas, cramps, the works... I'm finally cured as far as I'm concerned. I did take the round of Bactrim and Flagyl, which quickly resolved the original symptoms of the painful explosive diarrhea after meals, but it also gave me ongoing loose stools consistent with antibiotic use. I did another round of Flagyl, then probiotics, and watching my fat intake. Its been about 2 weeks now without any diarrhea, and over a month without the original symptoms.I'm still at a loss as to where exactly I caught such a resistant strain of staph, or why it lingered in my gut for so long, but regardless I'm thrilled to finally be done with it. I've actually lost about 10 pounds in the past month, which I figure is a combination of the antibiotic use and the fact that I'm more active because I feel better. Definitely going to keep my eye on that. But all around, success.


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

That's awesome, good for you. Hopefully we never see you on the board again (meaning you have no use for it!)


----------

